# Tai Chi's Hidden Muscle.



## Tommy (Nov 30, 2010)

That's the title of Sifu William C.C. Chen article on the December issue of Inside Kung-Fu. In this article he talked about the Vastus_medialis muscles that are the engine behind Taiji speed and power. He goes on to describe and compare the use of the muscles used by other sports.

I think these muscles are not only utilized in Taiji stance but also to all CMA and Qigong stances. My arts, wing chun which only have a single stance, yee ji kim yeung ma, definitely used these muscles. Now to develop and use them like he described in the article will take years of training and practice.

After all these years of going through all the pains while doing stances, to finally (at least for me) put the name of the muscles that responsible for all those pains is very interesting. Now I'll have a name to curse for when I doing the stance.


----------



## East Winds (Dec 3, 2010)

I had the pleasure of "Pushing" with Master Chen at a retreat here in Scotland some years ago. I can attest to his skill and power. At that time he was talking about his "Three Nails" theory of rooting.

Very best wishes


----------

